# Todays reptile hunt



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Not the best conditions today, but spotting these 2 deffinately, made it worth it, The adder is the 1st ive ever seen in the wild,


















very cute!!!!!!!!!:mf_dribble:
cheers james n danni


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

nice one mate not seen any of them just grass snakes

roger


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

wow ur so lucky.
ive still never ever seen a wild reptile in england.
i always find newts at my local pond but thats all.

i sooo wish i could see an adder or a grass snake.


----------



## angelserz (Apr 15, 2010)

JDKREPS said:


> Not the best conditions today, but spotting these 2 deffinately, made it worth it, The adder is the 1st ive ever seen in the wild,
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Awesome! I don't mean to sound dumb, but I am very interested in this subject... where abouts do you look for these creatures? I wouldn't mind giving it a go myself. I love reptiles. A few years my mum I see a little lizard of some sort he climbed up the trellis in the garden, he was black anda had a slight green tinge to him about 4" long and VERY fast. She hasn't seen it since tho.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Lucky begger, me and the oh went out up the local common today, failed to find anything, I think I jinxed it by taking my camera with me!


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

lol found both of these within the 1st ten minutes, then nothing the rest of the morning lol, wil be back up when the weather improves!! thanks for ur comments


----------

